

Show HN: CSS3 Rotate Menu - neoberg
http://codepen.io/neoberg/full/jiqAs

======
poseid
nice! inspired by ipod?

~~~
aspl
Not OP here, but I think it more resembles the old rotary telephone things.

~~~
neoberg
Yes, rotary telephones :)

